# True Story of Abduction, and psychic abilities



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2012)

Years back I was visited by a race of aliens. They needed me to help them get their crashed space ship started again so they could leave. Upon examining their interstellar drive i realized that their ship was powered by a Brownian Motion Generator. All I needed to do was brew a cup of hot tea and place it in the generator's core. It worked. 

In return for my help they granted me temporary psychic abilities. I immediately sat down and wrote the predicions for the coming year. I sealed them up and had one of my co-workers sign here name accross the back of the envelope to prevent tampering with the contents. One year later, I opened the envelope in front of everyone at work and all 50 of my predictions proved to be true.

These co-workers, who believed in the paranormal and knew I was a skeptic were skeptical of my story until I opened the envelope. Of course none of them believed my story despite the irrefutable proof of my psychic powers that they themselves witnessed.

This is a true story. i made 50 predicitions for the following 365 days and all 50 came true. therefor, how can anyone deny the rest of my story?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 2, 2012)

I always knew there was something special about you.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 2, 2012)

I want some of the shit you've been smoking.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 2, 2012)

Gimme some winning Lotto numbers. And make it snappy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL, I love the story Predfan.   And it really does cut to the heart of this concept:  what do we believe of what people have experienced?  What is real?  What isn't?   Those of us who have witnessed or experienced 'otherworldly' phenomenon know what we have experienced.  But there is no way to prove it.  To relate it runs the real risk of people thinking we're looney tunes.  But if nobody relates it, how do we learn and investigate?

On my "The Paranormal, the Supernatural, and the Extraterrestrial" thread, I included a poll.  And one person checked that they had been on board an alien spacecraft.   Was that a joke?   Or does that person believe it?  And if he or she believes it, could it be true?   How can we know?

I find the whole subject fascinating.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> I want some of the shit you've been smoking.



Nah dude that actually happened.

Every prediction I made came true, all 50 of them.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Gimme some winning Lotto numbers. And make it snappy.



Sorry, the "gift" I got from the aliens was temporary.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> LOL, I love the story Predfan.   And it really does cut to the heart of this concept:  what do we believe of what people have experienced?  What is real?  What isn't?   Those of us who have witnessed or experienced 'otherworldly' phenomenon know what we have experienced.  But there is no way to prove it.  To relate it runs the real risk of people thinking we're looney tunes.  But if nobody relates it, how do we learn and investigate?
> 
> On my "The Paranormal, the Supernatural, and the Extraterrestrial" thread, I included a poll.  And one person checked that they had been on board an alien spacecraft.   Was that a joke?   Or does that person believe it?  And if he or she believes it, could it be true?   How can we know?
> 
> I find the whole subject fascinating.



The point of that little stunt of mine was to spoof the believers. They know I'm a skeptic. I asked them why they didn't believe me and my story but they believe someone else's story. In my case they know in their hearts that it was a trick but they don't know how I did it. I tried to make them see that the things they believed were also tricks and that just because they didn't know how it was done doesn't mean that it's real.

In debating the paranromal, most often people will demand that I explain, since I don't believe, they things they saw. They feel that they have won and proven their case if I can't explain it or my explanation is "lame" according to them. Most often I can't explain what they saw, but that in no way means that I have to accept their explanation that it was metaphysical in nature.

Another thing I like to throw at people:

"I believe in UFOs, but I don't believe we've ever been visited by sentient beings."


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2012)

And though I don't know and have no experience with it, my gut feeling is that we probably have been visited by other worldly sentient beings.  All things considered it just seems more reasonable to believe they are out there than to not believe.

At least when you have so many seemingly reasonable people who claim to have encountered them, I think it wise to keep open the possibility that all of them were not hallucinating or making it up.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> And though I don't know and have no experience with it, my gut feeling is that we probably have been visited by other worldly sentient beings.  All things considered it just seems more reasonable to believe they are out there than to not believe.



Even if they are out there, whay would that be evidence that they have visited us?



Foxfyre said:


> At least when you have so many seemingly reasonable people who claim to have encountered them, I think it wise to keep open the possibility that all of them were not hallucinating or making it up.



I disagree. How is it wise?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2012)

I think the distances traveled are so vast, and the timeframe involved is so small (speaking on the scale of the universe's existence) that it is unlikely humans have been visited by other sentient life.  Humanity has only been around a very short period of time.

I won't dismiss the possibility entirely, but neither do I put much credence in any UFO sightings or abduction stories, no matter who might be giving them.  I think people are too quick to assign an explanation for something they experience but can't explain.  See lights in the sky and don't know what they are?  It must be an alien craft.  Hear noises in the house you can't figure out where they come from?  It must be ghosts.  Add to that the basic unreliability of memory and it's very hard to take fantastical explanations seriously without physical evidence.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And though I don't know and have no experience with it, my gut feeling is that we probably have been visited by other worldly sentient beings.  All things considered it just seems more reasonable to believe they are out there than to not believe.
> ...



It is wise because to close our minds is to miss opportunity to learn, to know something new and different, to discount what may actually be real.  An open mind does not have to agree or embrace or even hope.  It just has to leave room for what we do not know to be shown to us.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Really, what can a story about an alien abduction (with or without an anal probe) teach us that astrophysics, astronomy, or elementary physics cannot?

I always keep an open mind, I'm just careful not to let shit get into the opening.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



If the story is true, it can teacch us that our knowledge of astrophysics, astronomy, and elementary physics are the most elementary of science that is available to know.  It can prompt us to look beyond what we think we know to what may be possibile.  And that would allow us to advance much more quickly, hopefully in a good way.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If it was shown to be true, then yes. If it was true then our understanding of physics would get turned on it's head. The problem is that our knowledge of physics says that it cannot be true, and has shown to disprove all of the claims so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 5, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



There are people now with such closed minds that they don't believe Americans have walked on the moon.  Probably there are people still who believe the world is flat.  Again, imagine explaining the concept of warp speed to people traversing the nation in Conestoga wagons.  They would have thought you needed to be committed to a mental institution.

If you have X number of people of seeming normal intelligence telling you there is a pink elephant outside, your instinct tells you there is no such thing.  That you are being spoofed.   But if enough tell you what they saw, would you not be inspired to at least consider that it was true?  To go look?  So if the elephant has moved on by the time you finally get curious enough to check it out, does that mean it was not there? 

And what if YOU are the one who saw it?  And told others about it.  You are 100% certain of what you saw, but how do you convince anybody else?  And if they finally go look for themselves and it has moved on. . .does that mean what you saw did not exist?

And our knowledge of physics shows it cannot be true?  Really?  What do you do with Einsteins theory that theoretically proved time travel was possible?  Nobody we know has seen it.  We don't know how to do it.  We don/t know anybody who has done it.   So are we to conclude that it is impossible?


----------



## waltky (Dec 6, 2012)

Granny says, "Dat's right, dey scoutin' out the earth fer invasion Dec.21st - it gonna be the end o' the world just like dem Mayans said...

*Four triangle UFOs over Jacksonville appear to scan ground*
_December 4, 2012 - A Florida witness heading west along I-10 in Jacksonville reported watching four, triangle-shaped objects that appeared to be scanning the ground with light, according to December 4, 2012, testimony from the Mutual UFO Network (MUFON) witness reporting database._


> The witness first saw a single object.  "I was just looking around and I saw some lights in a triangle formation and one beam of light that appeared to scan the area," the witness stated. "As it got closer it appeared to be a solid, triangular craft about 50 feet across."  The witness saw two more similar objects within five minutes. Then a fourth object was seen.  "Approximately two minutes later I saw a fourth triangular craft about quarter mile in size with lights on all corners and a light scanning the area turning sharply."
> 
> No images or videos were included with the MUFON report, which was filed on December 4, 2012. The incident occurred on September 16, 2012. The witness provided one illustration of the objects.  "After it went out of view I grabbed a notebook and wrote down the dimensions of each craft, location, and time the event occurred."
> 
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Dec 28, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



True but science can prove that we have. Science DISPROVES the possibility of alien visitation.



Foxfyre said:


> Probably there are people still who believe the world is flat.



Again, science proves that it is round.



Foxfyre said:


> Again, imagine explaining the concept of warp speed to people traversing the nation in Conestoga wagons.  They would have thought you needed to be committed to a mental institution.



Foxfyre, warp speed isn't real, it was invented by Gene Roddenberry for the Star Trek TV show.



Foxfyre said:


> If you have X number of people of seeming normal intelligence telling you there is a pink elephant outside, your instinct tells you there is no such thing.  That you are being spoofed.   But if enough tell you what they saw, would you not be inspired to at least consider that it was true?  To go look?  So if the elephant has moved on by the time you finally get curious enough to check it out, does that mean it was not there?



it is a million times more likely that a pink elephant is outside my door right now than it is that we've been visited by alien beings.



Foxfyre said:


> And what if YOU are the one who saw it?  And told others about it.  You are 100% certain of what you saw, but how do you convince anybody else?  And if they finally go look for themselves and it has moved on. . .does that mean what you saw did not exist?



if i saw an alien craft, i would have to assume it was something else since I know that there aren't any alien crafts. Either that or it's a hoax and I've been punked.



Foxfyre said:


> And our knowledge of physics shows it cannot be true?  Really?



Yes, really.



Foxfyre said:


> What do you do with Einsteins theory that theoretically proved time travel was possible?  Nobody we know has seen it.  We don't know how to do it.  We don/t know anybody who has done it.   So are we to conclude that it is impossible?



Actually it has been proven and seen, many times. Einstein showed that we can move forward in time, but not backward. It has to do with accelleration warping time.

Einstein also proved that nothing can exceed the speed of light, and since it takes light hundreds of years to go from the nearest star to us then anything less than the speed of light would add to that time by multiples of multiples. just not possible for anything or any one to travel the distances.


----------

